# Cardrona, Remarkables or Coronet?



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

To those of u crazy boarders who've carved up Queenstown & Wanaka in NZ, which of the 3 mountains is ur preferred mountain & why? I'm heading there this weekend  for 9 days & im wondering where i should spend most of my time. I'll check out all 3 no doubt, may even check out Treble Cone if its any good for boarders?? Im a intermediate boarder & curretly prefer the big wide trails, may try n get into the park a lil & guy im travelling with is a total beginner but he should pick it up pretty quick.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

cardrona is pretty perfect for ya then, lots of blue runs that are all pretty wide slopes.
it has a good base and is suppose to be gettin more snow throughout the week.

but i havnt been to coronet or remarks so yea... but im sure you'll enjoy cardrona...especially captains basin, i think it will be just to your liking.


----------



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

you're probably there already... but Cardrona is highly recommended! when i was there a couple weeks ago, cardrona had the best snow. as nzgnu mentioned, cardrona has wide open runs so that'll be good for a beginner to learn on.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

TC is sick and Wanaka is stylee...
Cardrona is way mellow but the park and pipe are great.


Coronet is for tourists. Remarks is for hard core hiking into chutes. and Queenstown has it all as far as "other" things to do.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

i personally enjoyed cadrona and the remarks the most out of the 3. hit TC if you got the cash...


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

Thx guys. I just got back & i have to agree with u all, Cardrona was `Da Best' better powder, nice wide runs, great for intermediates & also less ppl than the 2 other Queenstown local mountains. Only problem i had was that weather conditions wasn't good on 2 of the days i was at Cardy's, too windy & too cold. So we drove back to Coronet on one of those days.

Also agree with Surburban, Coronet is for tourist's probly coz its the closest mountain, it was real busy there, queue's on the lifts, long at times. Remarks had some good runs too, also had the new `Stash' there. I didnt hit TC, next time round perhaps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Remarks has a pretty sick terrain park and the runs are pretty good..... the drive up there is BLOODY insane, i thought my life was going to end hahaha. Yeh Cardrona is definately a good spot for beginners


----------

